# Terrarium size for Psalmopoeus cambridgei



## sw18x (Oct 10, 2013)

If you were buying a 1.5" Psalmopoeus cambridgei, and you were building three cages to carry her through to adulthood - one for 1.5", a final cage for the adult, and a middling cage between the two - what length/width/height dimensions would you consider to be ideal for each?

Thanks. Obviously I'm considering a future purchase and am looking for a project in the meantime.


----------



## Erebus (Oct 10, 2013)

I keep my 3" P. irminia in the 4" x 4" x 7.25" one of these. I think a 2.5 or 5.5 gallon on its side would be good for a middle cage, and a 10 gallon on its side would be fine for an adult.


----------



## Zcreator (Oct 17, 2013)

I keep my arboreal T's in reused containers until the adult cages, but if you want to build here's the dimensions of each.  I keep 1.5-2.5" arboreals in 18oz peanut butter jars with screen glued into the lids. They are ~3"wide x 5" high.  Larger juvie to sub-adult I use the clear plastic one gallon jars ~ 6" x 5" x 10" high.  After they hit 4+" I put them in homemade acrylic cages 9x12x17 high.


----------

